
The death of the engineer - vmizzle
http://codingprime.com/blog/2016/12/true-engineers-are-a-dying-breed/
======
willstepp
There's a valid point being made in this blog post, about doing your homework
and having a deferential attitude when learning a new skill set, but its
couched in so much angry self-righteousness that its a bit hard to take in.

